# David Marks Show...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Was watching David Marks tonight on DIY. He was making a double dovetail or a bowtie inlay in the top of this table. Instead of using some 1/4 inch thick material and using an inlay template he made the actual shape on the table saw and band saw and then used a plunge router free hand to route out the recess. I can't believe the accuracy he got... I guess he get's lots of practice... no way I could get that straight of a line free hand. Would see much easier with an inlay template and bit set. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

Are you saying he made what was to be inlaid, placed it on the workpiece, drew around it with a knife / pencil, then routed it out 'by hand' just looking at his lines?!

I can't imagine that... but, with some good bracing, etc. it might work... keyword = 'might'...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, yup that's what he did and it did work, for him! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Taling about inlay work ,I watch Roy Underhill on the PBS all the time, he had a guest on this week that was great with inlay work, you know Roy, a real show and tell guy ,his guest did show how to make and install inlay the easy way and had Roy doing it in 5 mins. or less but then Roy can cut a tree down,split it and made a table in 1/2 hour or so  the make 4 chairs to go with it from the same tree...

I don't recall the name of the guest on the show but he was good, he did show how to put in the inlay in cabinet/table legs and table tops and that's always tricky and how to make the simple tools to do it with, so to say if you are into inlay you may want to check your PBS for air times.

Bj


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

In my opinion David Marks is one of a small number of woodworking artists. Not everyone likes him because some of his pieces are odd. I wish I had the money to take one of his classes.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't seen Roy Underhill for years. They don't run his show here anymore. I like David Marks and his style, it's the complete opposite of Norm who I also like to watch. 

Corey


----------

